# Leave-in Hair Conditioner?



## Bret (Dec 5, 2007)

I have naturally straight hair, thick blonde. Well, more of a caramel color now, but anyways. I got it permed in May. It's mostly gone now, but some is still there. Now it's turned almost frizzy, but not quite, if that makes sense. I'd like to make up some sort of a leave-in hair conditioner/spray. I'd like to get it permed again later this month. 

I have: 

Sweet Almond Oil
Emu Oil
Jojoba Oil
Liquid Glycerin

on hand. Can I make anything with these for a leave-in?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 5, 2007)

*http://www.drlera.com/health_beauty/hair/home_recipes.htm*

Essential Oil Conditioner
After towel drying the hair, put a few drops of rosemary oil in the palm of your hand. Coat your brush or comb with the oil by rubbing it in your palm, and comb the hair with it. Rosemary oil is very good for the hair, and the strong green scent fades as the hair dries. As it is a volatile oil, it does not leave the hair oily. You can mix the rosemary oil with either lavender or basil oil.

Hot Oil Treatment for Damaged Hair
This is to be used before shampooing, once a week. Simply warm a little olive or coconut oil with vitamin E  and apply to the scalp; work well through the hair to the tips. Wrap head in a warm damp towel (dip it in hot water and wring out) and then in a large shower cap to prevent loss of heat. If the towel cools down, reheat it. Leave on for 20 minutes and then shampoo well.

Hot-oil hair treatment
3 tablespoons pure jojoba oil

2 capsules of vitamin E

Warm the jojoba oil and apply it to your hair, starting at the ends and working up to the top of head. Wrap hair in a towel and relax for an hour, or leave the oil in overnight. Rinse and shampoo hair as usual. Do once a week, more often if your hair is extremely dry.


----------



## Bret (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks... but I don't have any Vit E or Rosemary EO...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 5, 2007)

Deep conditioner

Ingredients

* 3-4 drops of essential oils of your choice

* 1 teaspoon of olive oil

* 1 egg

Preparation

* Beat the egg

* Mix in the rest of the ingredients

* Apply on the hair and leave on for 15 to 20 minutes

* Rinse off using a gentle shampoo

This hair conditioner helps moisturize (olive oil) and soften your hair (egg). You can keep it refrigerated in a plastic container with a lid. Shake it well before using it.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 5, 2007)

This is not what you had in mind, but bittercreek north has a hair & body protien mist that is awesome! My daughter had curly hair & we spray it on it heavy to brush the tangles out & it is a a great leave in protien conditioner. You can water it down to make a great body mist too!

That Frizz Ease you can buy at the drug store by citrishine is 98% cyclomethicone (I know I am spelling it wrong).


----------



## Bret (Dec 5, 2007)

I know what you're talking about Tab  

So it basically looks like I'm going to have to buy something additional anyways. Oh well, was trying to avoid that! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## sassylady (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Brett.

I make a detangler/leave in conditioner spray for my wavy hair and for my very curly headed 5 year old.  I use Fruit of the Earth aloe gel, available at WalMart.  It's clear, no alcohol.  I start with a 2 oz spray bottle, pump in 2 or 3 squirts of aloe gel, a drop or 2 of jojoba and fill the rest with very hot tap water, to melt/mix.  If I were making a bigger bottle, I would use distilled water, but we use the 2 oz up pretty quickly.  I use this in place of spray gel, too.  HTH

Lisa

ps  Coconut oil is a great overnight deep treatment/prewash conditioner.


----------



## Freya (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought I would post this here instead of starting another thread...

So I bought the _Conditioner Base Ultra Premium_ from NDA, and I was wondering if I could use it as a leave-in conditioner?

What's the difference between a regular conditioner and a leave-in, anyway?

thank you


----------



## carebear (Feb 20, 2010)

dunno, but the aquatech leave in conditioner is sticky.  icky.


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just bought the conditioner concentrate from WSP.  I LOVE it!  I believe you can make a leave in conditioner from that too as it's a concentrate that you add the water too.  I think some people have made a spray leave in conditioner from it.  This conditioner actually soaks into your hair, and doesn't just sit there.  My friend has long straight hair and she said it made it much softer, but not as shiny...  I have to tweak it a bit, maybe add some cyclo to it to see if that helps.


----------

